# Left Italy Unpaid ENEL Bill



## westwopa (May 18, 2008)

We left Italy around six months ago and on our last day cancelled all our services only to find out from Enel that we owed over 3k as they'd not been se ding the bills to us for over 2 years. 
Now no one has been in touch with me, bill is in my name, but my wife got in touch with Enel who have now passed it on to a debt collection agency, I have not received any notification to pay. 
I have however tried paying by there online credit card facility and it has never worked, and surprisingly when my wife has phoned it's a problem with the uk bank and nothing to do with them!!!

So my question is does anyone have experience with this kind of thing, what is likely to happen should we not pay, is their a legal way they should of approached me to pay?

Any advise, experiences greatly received.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

westwopa said:


> So my question is does anyone have experience with this kind of thing, what is likely to happen should we not pay, is their a legal way they should of approached me to pay?


It's just a guess, but I think a lot may depend on whether you are EU citizens or not.


----------



## westwopa (May 18, 2008)

accbgb said:


> It's just a guess, but I think a lot may depend on whether you are EU citizens or not.


Yes from England.


----------

